# How to remove watermark



## Charley (Jan 9, 2007)

I have few videos, they have text in them. 

How can I remove them?


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 9, 2007)

there is no means of removing them......


----------



## n2casey (Jan 9, 2007)

And also it is illegal...


----------



## satyamy (Jan 9, 2007)

u have to learn photoshop & video editing for that.........
it a very long process
cant discuss it here


----------



## Charley (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh, isnt there a software that can be used to do it ?


----------



## satyamy (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry no readymade software
u have to do a lot of hardwork to do so with help of combination of 2-3 softwares


----------



## Charley (Jan 10, 2007)

> And also it is illegal...



Hehe, can I not remove them from my own videos and images ? It is not at all illegal.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 10, 2007)

is it on the picture or the black part...


----------



## Charley (Jan 10, 2007)

It is on the image and in the video on the right bottom corner.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 10, 2007)

if it was on the blacj part u could have masked that but if it is on the image it will also get cut of... same goes fr the video


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 10, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Hehe, can I not remove them from my own videos and images ?


Hahahha 1st tell us why did u place the water mark in your own video specially when u dont know how to remove it.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 10, 2007)

See, if you could remove the watermark that easily....wouldnt that defeat the whole purpose of having a Watermark.

No offence, but give a little bit of thinking before askin such questions.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 10, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> I have few videos, they have text in them
> How can I remove them?






			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Hehe, can I not remove them from my own videos and images ? It is not at all illegal.


btw both post r contradicting....u say in ur 1st post u have it in them and in next u say u put them and now u wanna remove them?? 
dude when one knows method of putting..he should know way of removing...BTW what was teh aim of putting a water mark...and if it was just experimenting..u do not have any backup???...


----------



## Charley (Jan 14, 2007)

> btw both post r contradicting....u say in ur 1st post u have it in them and in next u say u put them and now u wanna remove them??





> No offence, but give a little bit of thinking before askin such questions.





> Hahahha 1st tell us why did u place the water mark in your own video specially when u dont know how to remove it.



Erm, Why do you'll care to respond. It's just *non sense posts.*


----------



## mak1012 (Feb 7, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> No offence, but give a little bit of thinking before askin such questions.



I think in this world every thing is ossible. first comes software then comes cracks. again they comeup wth good idea in there software and again crackers crack them.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 7, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> I have few videos, they have text in them.
> 
> How can I remove them?



use Delogo filter in VirtualDub to "remove" them.  If tweaked right, the filter can do a great job.

*Rep me coz i am the only one who has answerd u


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 7, 2007)

U can remove video watermarkin to an extent.

If the watermark is on the black label, then resize the video to remove watermark, cuttin out the black part. Use TMPGEnc for it.

In-movie watermarks can be removed using software like VirtualDub & Adobe Premiere.
The closest u can come to watermark-removal for free r using filters for VirtualDub - DeLogo and LogoAway.
Blurs/Heals/Masks the area. U might end up with a fuzzy greyish, translucent box where the logo was.
Video Help
Help PDF

I also heard sometime back that DScaler 5 has real-time watermark removal.
DScaler is an open-source video deinterlacer & scaling program. It captures video, processes it, and scales it for presentation on a projector or computer monitor. Grabbing video from a DVD player, TV, game console, laserdisc, or VCR. Deinterlacing video source, Detecting and removing 2:2 pulldown (PAL) and 3:2 pulldown, Reducing video noise.
Of course, it is a media player too.


----------



## shaunak (Feb 7, 2007)

Quoting:


> There was a program called Icarus, that used to be available free from a university research site. It was originally designed to do 3d motion tracking and 3d reconstruction from photographs. The final version included a neat trick whereby it could reconstruct a background behind an object, provided the entire background was visible at some point during the clip. It did not have to visible all at once, but all the parts needed to be visible at some point. It was possible to use this to remove a person or object from a clip, even if they were moving. Even cleverer was the fact that this data could be used to composite the person/object into a different clip (you even got the alpha masks, if I remember correctly). Unfortunately all the Icarus technology was sold to an outfit called PixelBarn, who broke it down into several different products to be sold as several grand a piece.
> 
> DO a google for Icarus and you might still find a mirror around where you can download it and give it a try. I beleve the final version was 2.3x.



Download it off this forum: clickme!



--------------------------------------------------------------
If the vid is short you can remove it cleanly as:
> open the video using virtualdub
> file>save as image sequence
> manually edit each of the  images using you favorite photo editor.
> use flash to skick 'em back in sequence [thankfully flash has an automated batch importer.]


----------

